# Can you guess what she's drinking out of?



## Harmony (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Harmony (May 1, 2008)

Slightly less hygienic... guess again!


----------



## K8-90 (May 1, 2008)

My cat does the same. We give her fresh water in a bowl, but I guess it lacks the 'flavour', lol!

Haha. My cat's black, and she scares many guests when they turn on the lights to find this black creature on the toilet... Not good for full bladders!

I like the ripples in the water, though


----------



## The Losing Kind (May 3, 2008)

Once I walked in on my boyfriend's brother's cat drinking out of the toilet... scared him so badly he almost fell in! :lmao:

Nice pic!


----------



## Valethar (May 16, 2008)

One of my kittens wandered in while I was using the toilet, wanted to see what the fuss was about, and jumped up.

The only problem was, she didn't count on the porcelain lacking anything she could get traction on and wound up with more of an education than she'd bargained for.

Needless to say, a certain young lady had the pleasure of two baths that day! 

Oddly enough, you'd have thought that would have soured her on water, yet she thought it was great fun to hop into the shower with me and chase the drops down the curtain, etc...


----------



## LaFoto (May 16, 2008)

My cat doesn't do it but I've heard that several cats do, indeed, drink out of the toilet (the water of which is ok unless the toilet has been used AND NOT flushed). Nice photo, the texture of the water is nice, I can almost hear the little cat slurps .


----------



## Hobbes (May 16, 2008)

ewww! your cat is gross  jk Well I thought that only dogs and little kids drink out of toilets and cats are usually smarter and cleaner to avoid such places but I guess there are some exceptions ^^


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

To quote my wife on the subject,



"Nice *****"


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 16, 2008)

I got censored :scratch:


----------



## Rachelsne (May 16, 2008)

ha ha cats are funny.

Mine flushes the toilet, and watches the water, he also drinks out of the bath plug, he probably would drink oiut the loo to, but we have to make sure we put the lid down as we dont want him knocking stuff in it and then flushing the loo, as we would loose stuff LOL


----------



## chantal7 (May 16, 2008)

Toilet. lol!


----------

